# rant about life



## ReturnTrip (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a girl that i used to go out with and we both have a very big thing for each other but her life goals involve going to college and getting a job and settling down and mine (obviously) involve traveling everywhere...i wish i could bring her with me but she wouldnt do it and its just bumming me out that its probably inevitable that we're going to go our seperate ways and thats that. fucking blows


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 22, 2008)

Just never compromise your life to make her happy.

I just got burned fucking BAD with that recently.

She'll find another guy who wants a boring life like she does if you're there or not. People suck.


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 22, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> OH, but darling, I do want to travel, but I really was thinking that we could get a bigger place first, of our own, save our money and buy a nice cargo van to travel in. You know, maybe in three of four years."



I fucking love those kind of people. They think theres any kind of adventure in building a square and stable life then go and pretend they're a drifter.

They're always the same people who get so fucking bent out of shape and refuse to believe that all I own fits in my pack and a guitar case.

Its always the same thing too. Gotta save up to buy a vehicle that will be real dependable and safe. Gotta pay off all the bills in advance. Gotta have a nice house to go home to. Blah blah blah. Basically they have to prepare and plan to make an attempt at being a free spirit.

Fuck em.

Sorry for the rant and derailing of the thread. But those kind of folks really get on my nerves.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 22, 2008)

Just face it, you want to live one way, and she wants to live another. I've met other people, even other travelers, who I am so compatible in every way but one: different ideals of the future. I hate money, and just want to do what I do forever, but they have plans for the future. This makes us completely incompatible.

Let's say I moved in with a traveler girl who got an apartment, and I just want to live how I'm living but she has dreams of getting a college diploma and eventually a high paying job. That tiny difference turns into a huge one: I want to keep moving, she wants money. Do you think that will end well?

If you love somebody that can't live your kind of life, what's the point? Do you think you will be happy living THEIR kind of life just because of an emotion called love? If you know things aren't going to work out, sometimes it's best to sit down, talk things over, and if necessary go your own ways before it gets REALLY hurtful.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Aug 23, 2008)

completely understandable...im just having a shitty time facing the inevitable. im sure everyone has gone through this in one way or another


----------



## macks (Aug 24, 2008)

fuck yeah, i feel you on this one. i found that coming back to someone after i'd been traveling for a while that they didn't 'get it'.. best to just cut ties and catch the next thing outta town and move on ..


----------



## Mouse (Aug 25, 2008)

dirtbag said:


> She'll find another guy who wants a boring life like she does if you're there or not. People suck.



boring life? ha. that's a joke and a half. college is not boring. I love it.


anyways... if you guys are gonna end up together, then it'll happen. i wouldn't go outta your way to change your lifestyle for her. that'd just make you bitter. but maybe when she's done school, you'll be tired and want to settle down for a bit, and you can be together. "relationships" come and go but love lasts forever. you don't have to be together to be there for eachother. 


but, if you truely care about her you might be willing to make a little sarcrifice. it wouldn't kill ya. plus, there's some many great things you can do for the community and yourself when you settle in one place for a while.


----------



## Ravie (Aug 27, 2008)

I love my boyfriend. but i fear that in the future we are going to have this same problem. I purely want to not contribute to this ridiculous cold society, and he just seems too reserved and passive to not "have a plan" but who knows. he says he would wait for me if i wanted to travel as long as i came back, but honestly, does that ever really happen? no not really. oh well. who knows. maybe i'll get brainwashed into the synthetic happiness of the "american dream" of reproducing and serving. eck. i hope not.


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 28, 2008)

Mouse said:


> boring life? ha. that's a joke and a half. college is not boring. I love it.



Glad you love it. But the time I've spent crashing in dorms was about as boring as it can get. Aside from the whole vandalism and stealing/conning booze from trust fund kids thing.


----------



## Skies (Aug 28, 2008)

dirtbag said:


> Glad you love it. But the time I've spent crashing in dorms was about as boring as it can get. Aside from the whole vandalism and stealing/conning booze from trust fund kids thing.



Yeah fuck dorms, man. Lucky for me I had a bottle of Jack under my bed. Room mates looked at me weird when I'd take a drink on boring Monday nights but who cares. I had a friend who hitch hiked up to the bay area stay in my dorm for two days I think, the lil bit of alcohol was the only great thing for him I think because he agreed my university sucked too hahaha. Some people really enjoy college, if it doesn't hurt them much and they really wanna do it then they should. Just like anyone who isn't in college should not be in college if it makes them unhappy. Yay for "whatever floats your boat" mentality! 

As for the girlfriend problem, you really have to think about what's most important in your life. Most of the time when you make a huge sacrifice of your passion (traveling means a lot to some people so it could be a huge sacrifice) for a girlfriend or boyfriend the relationship won't succeed because you have a dream/passion/desire that won't stop burning in you. If you've traveled before that means you've already sacrificed being with family, friends, and past girlfriends! Desires usually overpower the feelings you have for a person. Ok ok so it DEPENDS on the people and situation definitely, but still ya catch my drift. As difficult as it may be: listen to your heart. Does it say "Go west, young man (hahaha)" or "Stay here and be with the girl you love and the lifestyle that doesn't fulfill you"? 

Trust me I know how difficult it can be, most of us have been through it. Good luck.


----------

